# Ford recalls 37,000 Super Duty trucks



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This looks like yet another nail in Ford's coffin. This is totally ridiculous! Ford is recalling these trucks to reset the software to power down the engine in the event it detects and high temp in the diesel particulate filter? That is a BS fix!!!! Let me see........... you are pulling a trailer up a steep grade and the ECM powers down the engine so you can pull off the road without setting the area on fire?!?!?!?! Assinign! #[email protected]$: I can see the huge lines of customers (excuse me......former customers I should say) demanding their money back now. 

Ford recalls 37,000 Super Duty trucks  

DETROIT (Reuters) -- Ford Motor Co. said Wednesday it was recalling over 37,000 of its new 2008 model-year F-Series Super Duty trucks after reported tailpipe fires in the diesel version of the pickups. 

Ford (Charts) said it had received reports of three cases where leaking fuel or oil ignited when trapped in a diesel particulate filter near the tailpipe of the new trucks. 


2008 Ford Super Duty truck 
In one case in Texas, a truck's hot tailpipe set off a grass fire when the driver pulled off the road, a Ford spokesman said. 

The fire was quickly extinguished, and no injuries or accidents have been reported as a result of the incidents, Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis said. 

"This is an important product for us and an important customer base, and we want to move swiftly to make sure this does not become a safety issue for our customers," Jarvis said.

The recall represents the second glitch since their January launch of the new Super Duty trucks. 

The heavy-duty work truck is one of the automaker's most profitable vehicles and its sales success has been seen as key as Ford tries to rebound from a $12.7 billion loss last year. 

Navistar International Corp. (Charts) briefly halted shipments of the diesel engines for the new trucks to Ford in late February because of a contract dispute, although both sides have since been meeting under court order to resolve the matter. 

Ford dealers were advised Wednesday to stop selling the roughly 29,000 Super Duty trucks with 6.4-liter diesel engines on their lots until engine control software can be updated. 

That work should begin Thursday and could be completed in less than 10 minutes per vehicle, Ford's Jarvis said. 

Super Duty trucks still awaiting shipment from the Louisville, Kentucky plant that makes them will have their engine control software updated there, he said. 

Customers with the first 8,400 diesel Super Duty trucks already on the roads will be notified that they should bring their vehicles into dealerships for the same fix, said Jarvis. 

Ford will send out a recall notice to customers in early April and dealers may contact them before then to alert them to the potential problem, he said. 

Gasoline-powered versions of the Super Duty and previous model-year diesel trucks with 6.0-liter or 7.3-liter engines are not affected by the recall. 

The software upgrade will reset the powertrain control module on the Ford trucks. In cases where the system detects unusually high temperatures in the diesel particulate filter, the control module will power down the vehicle. 

The aim is to allow drivers to pull safely to the side of the road to allow it to cool before proceeding, Jarvis said. 

Ford also wants to take advantage of the recall to shift a battery cable on fewer than 10,000 of the first Super Duty trucks produced in order to to keep the cable from chafing against a shield that prevents water and mud from getting into the engine.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Sad isn't it?

So many of our behemoth Name Brands that we use to be so proud of, have or are quickly becoming the Piss Ants of the world like Motorola/Delphi/Ford/Chrysler/Lockheed/Cessna/Chevrolet/Magnavox/Montgomery Ward/K-mart/Admiral/Frigidaire/Kodak/Goodyear/Firestone and many many more!

Makes you question what the MBA schools are teaching as well as our Engineering Universities are not requiring!

Or is it just corporate greed?

Dean


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

That's it!!!!

Next truck is gonna be a surplus 2-1/2 ton!

Eddinberry


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

You missed Maytag! I bought their second most expensive dishwasher based on their reputation. Now don't get me wrong, it'll clean the chrome off a set of valve covers, but about every other month some cheap plastic doodad that holds the dishes or the racks or the silverware breaks. It took three warranty replacements to get a set of metal axle wheels for the lower tray, the original and first two replacements used a plastic axle stub secured with a sheet metal screw. Now its out of basic warranty, but they'll cover parts if I pay an authorized dealer to inspect the unit and order the parts. Last breakage cost me $23 with shipping, I don't think I could get a housecall for that and I know I'm not buying another Maytag.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thats good news it dosent effect 2006 6.0 models 

Crap like this dont bother me....My honda had a class action suit for the tranny replacement and make it a extendand warranty coverage up to 100k miles. Wouldnt you know the bastard failed on me while heading to a critical appointment ? and I forgot it failed at exactly 48 k miles - just like the class action suit said it would (most under 50k miles)
Looking at a newer Honda they just had to recall all newer accords for fuel pumps..

as long as they make good on things - never sweat the small stuff. Goes for any brand


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Ducati,

The "Small stuff" I can agree with!!!!

But to have a recall for "Hot exhaust" causing fires, and the fix is to re-map the 'Puter so that it shuts the vehicle down while in use, ain't exactly my Idea of "Relaible".

All the guys I know, run some sort of Chip mods to thier Diesels to get morepower out of them, and thier readings are are gonna be darn skippy higher.

I suppose a better fix would have been a larger diameter exhaust to increase flow, and have more surface area for cooling......


But then that would have cost a bunch more bucks than hassling the owners, and a 5 Minuite flash Map of the E-Prom.

Some things in life are self evident.

Exhaust pipes are hot.
If they touch things, things will get burned.

Trucks used for towing with a load are gonna have hot exhaust.

DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The answer offered by Ford, If I owned one, would be unacceptable.

The insult to those using the truck as a Truck, is obvious.

They just made it unreliable for the job it was intended for.

A smart guy will ignore the recall, keep a fire extinguisher handy, and avoid parking in tall dry grass....

Now where did I put that "Colemans Surplus" catalog, last I knew they had half a dozen Cherry Deuce and a halfs..... 

I reckon with some Bright Blue Paint, a Chevron on the door, and some new Canvass, one would blend in around here! 

I agree on most recalls bieng advantagous, but this one.....
Is Pure INSULT!

Am Glad I opted against my wishes for the Chevy 6.0 HD.

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Found some more details on this "issue" - keep in mind if the truck shuts down, its a sign of other issues and another failure. This is a safety feature to ensure temps dont rise too high, its not just going to jump into action unless something else triggered it....

Folks like to make a big stink over nothing - so unless you guys are driving a new unit - dont think twice about it

Listen I have more of a vested interest in seeing Ford succeed than most on this board IMO - since I have well over $100k in Ford iron sitting in my driveway - and I still dont worry about it

and if I offended someone by stating the above statement - what can I say other than Im not worried about it, and sorry folks are too sensitive. They heal up after a while and move on

Duc


=============================================

PickupTruck.com talked with Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis this morning to learn more about the Super Duty recall and its accompanying software patch to prevent fiery exhaust events from occurring. Here's how it will work and what it could mean to drivers with a leaking engine component that allows combustible fluids to enter the exhaust system and become trapped in the diesel particulate filter. 

"This software fix will recalibrate the engine's PCM (power control module) so if it senses that temperatures have climbed too high in the DPF it will begin a gradual reduction of fuel and air flow to the engine to help bring the temperatures back down," says Jarvis. 

It should be noted that the software patch WILL NOT fix the root cause of any oil or fuel leak in the motor caused by faulty hardware. 

In describing driver awareness and action during a 'powering down' scenario, Jarvis said the following, "(The driver) will see a message on their instrument cluster that they need to pull over to the side of the road. Within five to ten seconds, the engine will begin to lose forward power and the driver will need to pull off and stop to wait until the DPF has cooled down . The vehicle will not lose power steering or power braking during the power-down and it won't stop all together. Drivers should have enough time, if they are on the freeway or a bridge, to pull off to the side and shut the engine off. After the DPF cools down the driver can restart the vehicle, and then we recommend that they take the vehicle to a dealer for service." 

When first announced yesterday, it was unclear if the problem occurred only during DPF regeneration (see below, in original story) or at any time while driving. Jarvis states, "the problem could occur at any time, not just during regeneration, because the exhaust temperatures in the DPF are hot enough that any fluids could ignite (during normal driving). Hot weather or normal 

DPF operation will not trigger the power down. Only if there are burning hydrocarbons in the DPF is the temperature going to get hot enough to trigger the power down." 

Jarvis emphasized that in order for the phenomenon to happen, something in the engine has to be leaking. At least one of the cases was caused by, "a driver in Canada who might not have let the engine warm up when it was about 20-degrees below zero, causing a crack in the turbocharger." 

2008 Ford Super Duty owners with Powerstroke engines can receive the flash upgrade to their PCM at their Ford dealer. The operation takes about 3 minutes to modify the engine logic. Letters from Ford will be sent to owners, and dealers are calling to notify recent purchasers of the recall. 

"We're moving immediately on this, and we're proactively notifying NHTSA of the recall," says Jarvis, "because we think it's the right thing to do."


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Duc,

That better explains the process. Much better than the earlier one!!!

Am still looking at the Deuce and a half though!!
:winky: 


Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Whats a "diesel particulate filter"? is that some of the new environmental stuff they added for the new diesel emission regs? Is it actually near the tail pipe or up towards the exhaust manifold? Seems like it would be vulnerable to getting damaged on some rough terrain or from a thrown rock if its near the tail pipe irregardless of any fire hazzard.

Of couirse if you look at my ugly tractor pictures you will understand that I don't know anything about the newer models. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The latest for your viewing entertainment on the Ford "Fireball" trucks. :lmao: yumyum [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36MCcRPRTc]Ford's Newest Cigar Lighter Option [/ame]


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Two good axles, a bulletproof transmission, a Strong Mill that is reliable, a seat, and a steering wheel, in a package that will reliably go down the road towing 18,000 or carrying 8,000 in the bed, for around what it's worth in materials and labor +20%.

That is all I ask.

All this fancy crap just jacks things out of reality.

Market the "Poofer" half tons all ya want.

Leave the dadgum Trucks alone, and watch the market segment grow!!!!

No Cajones left in Detroit.
None!!!

Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Ford developing new diesel engine, quickly*

This is the lastest from AutoBlog. It amazes me that Ford would try to rush production of their own inhouse diesel engine. Ford already offers the Cummins 5.9 liter and I expect the 6.7 liter as well as the Cat 3126B engine in their larger trucks. They could be the ONLY pickup truck manufacturer that offers a choice between a Cat or Cummins diesel. Both of these engines are industry standards for reliability and longevity. Another fantastic option would be a John Deere 6068 diesel engine. GM tried their shot at an in house diesel engine and it was a disaster. Now they buy the Duramax from Isuzu. If Ford offered either the Cummins or Cat engines in their pickups; I would be driving a Ford Super Duty. I just don't think Ford gets it. They may be the next automaker the government bails out. 

Ford developing new diesel engine, quickly


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Particulate filter, lol, another phd name for a spark arrester. In the woods most dozers and heavy equipment have them.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdbrumfield _
> *Particulate filter, lol, another phd name for a spark arrester. In the woods most dozers and heavy equipment have them. *


Your not even close, not a spark arrester,, I have had one almost two years now,, Dodge. It is basically another tank, in line right behind the catalyst, which saves the soot and unburnt fuel, at a given point, fule is injected to this tank and this saved soot, unburnt fuel is burned up, My truck has no smoke from the pipe anymore, Not like the previous Dodge diesels that I have owned..


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking back on this thread, I laugh


----------



## danjr68 (Mar 8, 2010)

:usaon't give up on the Fords. The 6.0L was a diaster. The 6.4L is somewhat better. International did Ford dirty on the deal, but Ford had an obligation to fulfill the contract and they did. The biggest problem with these was the emmisions required by the goverment. The new 6.7L will only prove itself with time. When Ford was required to ditch the 7.3L (because of emmisions) they had @70% of the market. They are now on track to bring the market back to them. Don't think an in house diesel engine is a bad thing. Ford does not intend to put junk on the road. Their intent is to provide a quality product for the end user. FORD IS AN AMERICAN COMPANY, ALWAYS HAS BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL BE!:usa:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree that an in house engine is not necessarily a bad thing. What really turned me off about the Ford trucks is the concept of a V-8 diesel. I test drove all the diesel pickups before and purchased my current Dodge Cummins pickup and NONE of the V-8 diesel pickups have the smoothness and bottom end torque/pulling power of an inline 6 diesel. 

V-8 diesels can perform well if properly designed but both GM and Ford are barking up the wrong tree by designing and attempting to make a diesel V-8 perform similar to a gas engine V-8. 

In the end, I think Ford will regret going with a V-8 diesel. If Ford were to offer their Super Duty pickups with a 6.7 liter Cummins or Catarpillar 3126B diesel, I am pretty confident they would QUICKLY take over and corner the entire diesel pickup market. 

Ford in my opinon makes the best pickup body/chasis with the best and customer driven options especially in the 3/4 & 1 ton crew cab pickups but then puts a poison pill in the deal by forcing a choice between a problem proned, weak V-10 gas engine and an equally problem proned V-8 diesels.


----------



## danjr68 (Mar 8, 2010)

What are the problems with the V10?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ford Trucks Spit Spark Plugs

Ford V 10 exhaust manifold bolts keep breaking

For just a few items to start with.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I would have to be pretty desperate to buy ANY diesel pickup, but I'd rather push my Ford (or see it sit in the driveway), then drive a Dodge or Chebby!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I went with the Dodge ONLY because of the Cummins engine and the Dana, New Venture drive train. I wanted the Ford crewcab 3/4 ton so bad I could taste it but the V-8 diesel just turned me off.


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

my dad had an '08 f-350 super-duty shop truck, and it never flamed out the exhaust pipes except for when it said "cleaning exhaust filter" on the dash, then depending on the amount of acceleration you could get 6"-1' flames going, but we drove that truck everywhere even off-road without a problem,and it was 2WD, except it broke the stock aluminum rims, because the truck weighed 11,000 something LBS, and we had to get factory upgraded steel rims.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Need more toys said:


> You missed Maytag! I bought their second most expensive dishwasher based on their reputation. Now don't get me wrong, it'll clean the chrome off a set of valve covers, but about every other month some cheap plastic doodad that holds the dishes or the racks or the silverware breaks. It took three warranty replacements to get a set of metal axle wheels for the lower tray, the original and first two replacements used a plastic axle stub secured with a sheet metal screw. Now its out of basic warranty, but they'll cover parts if I pay an authorized dealer to inspect the unit and order the parts. Last breakage cost me $23 with shipping, I don't think I could get a housecall for that and I know I'm not buying another Maytag.


I just put the wheels back on and tell wife to 'slow down' when pulling out the tray. Duct tape can't stand the heat, so I put the wheels back on about once a week. No 'phone hell', no real problem.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Farmer_John said:


> my dad had an '08 f-350 super-duty shop truck, and it never flamed out the exhaust pipes except for when it said "cleaning exhaust filter" on the dash, then depending on the amount of acceleration you could get 6"-1' flames going, but we drove that truck everywhere even off-road without a problem,and it was 2WD, except it broke the stock aluminum rims, because the truck weighed 11,000 something LBS, and we had to get factory upgraded steel rims.


Back in the 'dark ages' of 91 Fords, they would light up and burn to the ground over an ignition problem.
We had a POS Ford bus the commited suicide. I was never so HAPPY that a vehicle burned up! I'm just glad that the 'better' busses were not parked next to it!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We' unfortunately, possess (9) 05+ Ford diesels. Biggest POS trucks I have ever MET! We can count on 5 of them at a time. The rest are waiting for parts or sitting at the dealarship for 'warrentee' repairs. The 'extended warrentee' was purchased as 'new', so we can't drag them to the CRUSHER till 200,000 miles! That means that we have to keep throwing money at them to TRY to keep them running for 3 more years! These trucks are BUSTING the budget!
They are MISERABLE vehicles to spend 8 hours in, the mileage sucks, You can't talk to anyone while moving. I would CRUSH them all if given a chance!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The one with 168K on it developed a wireing problem. The 'parts' estimate was $1,500, with a $2,000 labor charge to replace it. They are talking about 'fixing' a vehicle with a $2,000 value at the auction! The dealership would not 'guarentee' the repair.
We have $1,000 in TOWING this POS from dealership to dealership, when we could have PUSHED it to the crusher by hand!
The rest of the fleet has under 130 K. The mechanics have been cutting the parts off this truck to try to keep the others running. 2 of them were out of service when I left Friday. We can't 'legally' scrap this truck, so it will have to sit in our lot for 3 years, till it reaches the 'time limit' before we can crush a POS that is eating a parking space.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

It ain't just Ford! The 'new' Internationals that we got in the next round are also POS. We had one catch fire while parked at the dealership! The 'investigators' that came in to 'warrentee' the repairs said that a company that recieved 12 of them has had 6 'light up' while parked. Our Internationals came from 3 differedt providors. IH built the chassis. The 'after-market' guys built the part that burns.
My issue with IH is that parts fell off the engine when they were being devivered. Turbo's fail, a part that is held on by ONE bolt fails, but the mechanic spends 2 days ripping off engine parts to GET that bolt! I will NEVER buy a 'new' truck! If I had these problems with a vehicle that I still had 'payments due', it would be a really big fire in their parking lot! I would become a 'criminal'.

As far as the 'warrentee' repairs. The truck was gone for 4 months, then came back with wires hanging under it. Mechanics were sent in to fix it. We have had it back for 6 weeks. It has been 'on the road' for 5 days, but is parked for 2 weeks now over 'problems' that won't pass a 'pre-trip'.
Does Toyota build busses?


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear ya cublover new trucks SUCK!!!! my parents got an '08 dodge ram 3500 which has developed a funny noise in the drive-train, and a '99 chevy tahoe (which I dearly hope will catch fire!)which is broke down at least every 2 months!!! I swear I will NEVER buy a new car, I own a '53 dodge pickup with a straight 6 and 4-speed crashbox, the only problems I've had are replacing a few rotten fuel lines and an exhaust valve which stuck and broke after the engine sat 10-12 years and I fired it up. I also got an '87 chevy c-30 1-ton service truck, all I've done to it is replace the trans, rebuild the worn-out front suspension, and routine engine maintenance.


----------

